# What to do with pork skirt?



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The local supermarkets around here, for whatever reason, occasionally mark regular cuts of meat as "bones" or "fat," and at a significant savings, typically a third or less of the regular price.  Something I picked up recently is, I am quite sure, a pork skirt, (diaphragm), which I've never seen before around here.

We all know what to do with skirt steak, and much the same can be done with the pork version, but just curious if anyone around here has found something particularly interesting to do with it.

Rick


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How interesting! Do you have a significant population of a particular ethnic group in the area? If so, I'd check that culture's recipes for ideas. This is a thread I'll watch to see what develops, as unusual ingredients is one of my interests.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Do a take on Korean daeji bulgogi or daeji galbi.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Grind for sausage, simmer with sauerkraut (my favorite), Smoke with bbq rub at low temps until tender... I have a bunch from the 4th of July bbq.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That cut can be a result of trimming St. Louis ribs.  One of the reasons I buy St. Louis ribs is for that bonus meat.  I usually marinate them and cook them slow and slice across the grain like you would beef skirt for something Tex-Mex.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ah... Mike9's description clicked. Now I can see it. Yes, fajitas! The Korean BBQ sounds yummy too. I haven't tried those flavors yet.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes the cut can actually be used just like beef skirt, but the suggestion of Korean would be interesting. googling it came up with simple seared in clarified butter then turned down and addition of the whey, caramelize a bit then some lemon, perhaps some light herb additions and a little heat. Interesting here was topping it with essentially a white anchovy cracker he called a "disc." on the Mexican side you have fajitas of course and _arrachera-style._

_I can get Iberico skirt online for just $38/pound +shipping, do love Jamon, one of these days._

_Rick_


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

OK so it turns out I had a hunk of flank insted of skirt, but it didn't become apparent to me until I had seared one side and flipped it.  Anyway the simple method I described worked very well, just a little thyme and oregano in addition to the S+P and lemon.

But since the flavor and texture of beef skirt is so pleasantly different to me from other cuts, I do still have to seek out a pork skirt.  I'll let you know where I finally find it, though I tell you I am tempted to go for that $38/lb Iberico.

Rick


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

You can get smaller pieces as trim off spare ribs, I have about a pound of it in the freezer from trimming 6 slabs


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Thin pieces of pork take seasoning and marinade a lot like chicken.  That means a lot of things should work.  For whatever reason, jerk sounds good to me today.  Tandoor or tikka, too.  Maybe on satay.  Just, for God's sake, don't dry it out.

Rich


----------



## chikor (Feb 3, 2014)

okay, skirt meat of pork is very popular in South Korea

they do Korean BBQ which is called Bulgogi also.

but that is not a soft meat.

where did u find skirt meat of pork?

I have learned to make korean BBQ with skirt pork, and my wife really liked that.

and I am looking for that meat too,

can you tell me where i can get that?

e-mail me please if you know.

[email protected]

thank you.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I like to simmer it in sauerkraut and shred it when done. Serve with mashed potatoes and butter...


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

chikor said:


> okay, skirt meat of pork is very popular in South Korea
> 
> they do Korean BBQ which is called Bulgogi also.
> 
> ...


Mike9 pointed out that pieces of the skirt are left on some rib racks, and apparently I have been eating it for years and not knowing. I did a quick search and found a supplier of iberico selling it for a mere $32/pound. I'm sure there is less exotic pig available on the net.

Rick


----------



## bobbycooks (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't know how interesting this recipe will be for you, perhaps it's too easy, but I love this simple and perfect (in my opinion) Skirt steak recipe. Skirt steak may be used also in Carne asada dish which can be served with rice or/and beans on te side.


----------

